# my new rescue dog doesn't groom herself



## AbbyDog

So I brought home a new 'sister' for my Nori (who I rescued last March). The new dog was utterly wretched on death row at a high-kill shelter- after being abandoned there by her previous owner who said he didn't "want to be responsible for her anymore as she kept running away". After nearly 2 months, the new girl is finally responding with love and affection to Nori, myself and my boyfriend. She is still reserved and cautious around new people. She shows no desire to leave my house and is firmly stationed upon the couch as I write this.

However, I have noticed that she doesn't really groom herself at all. After a good romp, if her belly and paws are wet and/or muddy, she doesn't lick. My other dog is grooming herself all the time. Is this lack of personal attention a common trait among dogs from bad backgrounds? Is there anything that I can do to help her loosen up (and clean up) a bit? 

thanks.


----------



## zeronightfarm

I've noticed some dogs groom and some dogs dont. I had a lab rescue here for a while that would lick his legs clean, but my Jack just drags the dirt with him every where! He doesnt care in he is so dirty that he is black as coal!


----------



## PatchworkRobot

I know very few dogs that legitimately groom themselves. However, I've known many dogs that LOVE to be dirty. I'm glad the new addition is doing well!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Agreed, not many dogs will groom themselves to a great extent, the way a cat will. I live in a climate that is wet almost year-round. For this reason, I keep an old towel by the door for muddy paws and wipe downs. 

The biggest factor affecting how much dirt will be tracked in by your dog is the length and texture of its coat - certainly a factor to be considered when choosing a dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Neither of my dogs ever groom themselves when wet or dirty. They usually lick their things after they've peed, but that's about it.


----------



## AbbyDog

Well, i guess that I am just used to my old aussie/collie mix who would always lick her paws, legs and belly after getting wet or dirty. My other newish dog does the same. Plus, she also licks and grooms the new rescue occasionally- but never gets it back in return. I have never had a cat so i can't compare.
My new-new dog still has weird stuff/scabs? around her teats and on her belly- i figured that she would lick herself once in a while- but no. I had started to think that her non-grooming was another sign of being mistreated or non properly socialized. She was filthy when I brought her home. She is super submissive to the point of cowering on the ground if approached rapidly by a new person. I hope that over time she will slowly continue to gain trust- if not learn how to groom herself or other dogs. She has at least learned to run and jump on the bed with the other dog- so I guess that's something.


----------



## Amaryllis

She'll come along.

My old dog loved to lick his thing, but couldn't care less about any other part of his body. My new dog will lick his paws if they get wet during a walk. And his thing. Boys.


----------



## abigail1989

Neither of my dogs grooms themselves. It sucks, because they both play with each other and smell like dog mouth all the time. Its gross. They both gets bathed at least every ten days days, and my wire hair needs to head to the groomers at least once every two months. It sucks, but they are not cats. They don't mind bein sticky and filthy.


----------

